# Just ordered: Orient CFA05001B GMT world timer



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

I just pull the trigger on this beauty:




























Will post pics + review once I receive it sometime next week.:-!


----------



## Wolfwy (Mar 11, 2009)

Very cool. I'm looking forward to the review. I definitely like this model over the gold hands.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful watch! I like the power reserve complication. 

Looking forward to the live pics.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you guys. It should be here on Monday. Will post pics and initial impressions.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

For the money, I always find Orient has something attractive and unique to offer. Really like this one. The problem with this watch is it will cost you $100,000 in plane tickets to visit all those cities! ;-)


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

2manywatchez said:


> For the money, I always find Orient has something attractive and unique to offer. Really like this one. The problem with this watch is it will cost you $100,000 in plane tickets to visit all those cities! ;-)


What a great excuse to go out and see the world;-):-d


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Its here!!!!
Hope you enjoy:










As a result of Orient's VIP sale, they included a full 2007 Orient Watch Int'l Collection Catalog, another insert featuring Orient watches for the ladies, another sticker strip with some of Orient's brands, a bracelet link remover and of course the watch plus instruction manual and warranty booklet:










The classic Orient aluminum box:










And hereeeeeee its is...... From Tokyo, Japan with love...... The Orient CFA050001B World Timer:


















































































This watch is absolutely and positively amazing The movement jump started with a couple side to side hand swings. Everything about it feels "Orient Star" class. More impressions on it later.

Thanks to all that helped me select this masterpiece of Orient watch making|>

PS: Big thanks to Joey and Mark at Orientwatchusa for their outstanding service and product!


----------



## lu1980 (Aug 20, 2009)

impressive watch


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks good~cheers! ;-)


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful watch. And the price seems appropriate, which is a rare thing. I have never heard of the "Orient" brand before , but I sure hope that they will continue to produce such great looking watches!


----------



## jf718 (Jul 7, 2008)

it's a great watch. My brother took advantage of a 50 percent off sale for WUS members and picked up the same one but in black. It keeps great time and winds up to 40 hrs reserve rather quickly. It hasn't left his wrist yet.


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

jf718 said:


> a 50 percent off sale for WUS members


is that still current? could I still use it?


----------



## teeskwared (Apr 7, 2009)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> is that still current? could I still use it?


That code doesn't work anymore


----------



## lavieenrose (Aug 20, 2009)

wow
this watch is really awesome


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

Just want to make sure: is this a *real* 24 hour watch (does the hour hand make only one 360degree rotation in 24 hours), or is this a regular 12 hour watch with a 24 hour rotating bezel?
On the photo on hte very top of this thread, is the watch showing 20:10 or 10:10?
Thanks!


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> Just want to make sure: is this a *real* 24 hour watch (does the hour hand make only one 360degree rotation in 24 hours), or is this a regular 12 hour watch with a 24 hour rotating bezel?
> On the photo on hte very top of this thread, is the watch showing 20:10 or 10:10?
> Thanks!


Here is a wrist shot:










The 24 hour dial can be independently adjusted in 30 min increments or can be left to sync with the main time dial.

This watch is sooo cool and well made its amazing:-! Even Breitling wearing colleagues drool over it


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

ok. but is the main dial a 12 or a 24 hour one?
What time does your watch show on this photo, 8:02 or 16:02 (4:02PM)?


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

8:02 AM US-Eastern standard time (New York City) and yes the dial is 24 hours

If you align the city names with the 24 hour dial, you will see that:

The time in Moscow was 16:02

Rome-Paris 14:02

Tokyo 22:00

Auckland: 1:00 AM (Next day)

Honolulu: 3AM (prior day)


----------



## philden (Jun 1, 2007)

So does the 24 hour numbered ring rotate once per day, or do you manually move it to see the time in different cities?


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> 8:02 AM US-Eastern standard time (New York City) and yes the dial is 24 hours


Sorry, but if the hands are showing 8:02 in the position shown on your photo, then the main dial is 12 hours, not 24. On a real 24 hour watch the hand in this position would be showing 16:02.

This also means that on your watch the hour hand makes one full rotation every 12 hours (or 2 rotations in 24 hours) whereas on a real 24 hour watch the hand hour will make only ONE rotation per 24 hours.

What a bummer! I really like this otherwise superb watch.


----------



## Lazar Bel (Sep 5, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> Its here!!!!
> Hope you enjoy:
> 
> 
> ...


I received my PVD model of this watch last week. I love it!! Biggest bang for the buck I have every got in a watch purchase. Mark is a great guy, isn't he? He busted his butt to get my watch to me by a certain date. You can't beat his service. He cares. I intend to buy a couple other Orient models.


----------



## Lazar Bel (Sep 5, 2009)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> Sorry, but if the hands are showing 8:02 in the position shown on your photo, then the main dial is 12 hours, not 24. On a real 24 hour watch the hand in this position would be showing 16:02.
> 
> This also means that on your watch the hour hand makes one full rotation every 12 hours (or 2 rotations in 24 hours) whereas on a real 24 hour watch the hand hour will make only ONE rotation per 24 hours.
> 
> What a bummer! I really like this otherwise superb watch.


You're correct. It is not a 24 hr movement and it was not intended to be. It is more complicated than that. It is a GMT and a very unusual one with a 24 hour counterclockwise rotating GMT ring which is separately adjustable from the standard 12 hour indicators and does rotate once every 24 hours. It is two in one, both 12 and 24 hour. With this watch it is practical to move from timezone to zone without confusion. Simple operation, too. And for $325.00 I don't think it can be topped.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great! :-!


----------



## Lazar Bel (Sep 5, 2009)

Last week there was some buzz about Orient watches. I just received an email from them announcing a 50% off sale for first time buyers. Must not be written in stone that you must be a first buyer. I'm not and they invited me.

Contact [email protected]


----------

